# Almost got 'em all! LF Series 5 SP, FT Series 1-5



## JulianSG16 (Nov 19, 2021)

So close to having the full collection, then I can start giving away my doubles for free! But until then...

*NEED:*
[402] Timmy/Tommy
[413] Flick
[420] Lottie
[424] Isabelle

*TO TRADE:*
Here's a big ol' list!
[401] Tom Nook
[404] Orville x2
[405] Wilbur
[414] Daisy Mae

Hit me up with a PM if you have any concerns or questions!


----------



## CuriousKatze (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello. Trade my 410 Label and 411 KK Slider for your 414 Daisy Mae and 409 Sable? Thank you!


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 19, 2021)

CuriousKatze said:


> Hello. Trade my 410 Label and 411 KK Slider for your 414 Daisy Mae and 409 Sable? Thank you!


Sounds good, PM'd you!


----------



## chriss (Nov 19, 2021)

I have Niko and Celeste(series 5).

I would trade for your Mabel and CJ if still available.


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 19, 2021)

chriss said:


> I have Niko and Celeste(series 5).
> 
> I would trade for your Mabel and CJ if still available.


I'm down for it! Wow, didn't expect to get two hits so fast! PM'd!


----------



## FaerieRose (Nov 20, 2021)

I’d be happy to trade my 416 Saharah for some of your S1-S4 series SP doubles. 

I’m just trying to find one card per special character so I can design their vacation homes. I don’t care about collecting them all.


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 24, 2021)

Alright, just did a little updating.
So close!


----------



## Aeona (Nov 24, 2021)

DMed you


----------



## Sheando (Nov 24, 2021)

I sadly don’t have the doubles you need, but if you still have a spare Wardell once your collection is complete, please keep me in mind! I’ve been looking everywhere. I’d be happy to send other doubles in return, or a different series 5 SP.


----------



## UrsaMinorBeta (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi! I could trade my 402 Timmy and Tommy for your 414 Daisy Mae.


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 26, 2021)

Sheando said:


> I sadly don’t have the doubles you need, but if you still have a spare Wardell once your collection is complete, please keep me in mind! I’ve been looking everywhere. I’d be happy to send other doubles in return, or a different series 5 SP.


Unfortunately I just traded away my last Wardell... But if I find another once I'm all done collecting I'll let you know!


UrsaMinorBeta said:


> Hi! I could trade my 402 Timmy and Tommy for your 414 Daisy Mae.


Sorry I haven't been able to update, I just got the boys! All I need now are the Lottie and Isabelle. And I _might_ have been cheated on a trade for Flick on another site, which never came in the mail... Once I complete the collection I'll end up giving away my spare SPs, I'll let you know if I still have her when I do!


----------



## cassiecrossing (Nov 27, 2021)

i have 413 flick and need 405 wilbur!


----------



## lilcutie (Mar 18, 2022)

hi! i have lottie & would love to trade for wilbur if available!


----------

